# What pigeons do on Christmas Day?



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is midwinter. The forecasters say the temperature will plummet tonight. It is also Christmas day. The city centre will be empty all day. No french fries or bits of bread roll or pizza dropped accidentally or deliberately by the shoppers for the pigeons to eat.

I went into the city before sunrise to leave a healthy breakfast at each of the spots where I know pigeons congregate. Far too early for any of them to be up, but as I walked down a pedestrianised area I saw a single grey and white pigeon walking ahead of me scanning the paving anxiously.

How hungry must a pigeon be to come down that early?

I tossed it a handful of mixed corn...he didn't hear or see it drop. Another handful. Now he stopped...he had spotted what he was looking for and picked it up eagerlly. He tested it in his beak...then he flew off to deliver the little twig he had found to his appreciative hen, waiting in the nest.

Christmas day, mid winter, plummeting temperatures and a pigeons mind is still on breeding!  

Merry Christmas one and all.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Most probably just manage to get through another day.

I was at the deserted shopping precinct this morning and the many pigeons were hopefully foraging - but nothing to forage for.

Never mind - today they had what must have been the biggest meal of their lives, with piles of good pigeon mix from the 32lb bag in the front of my car 

That's one large flock who won't go hungry today. Guess they'd better have some more tomorrow!

Let's hope your nest building pigeon pleased his mate 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

How sweet and very kind of both of you! I don't have any ferals to feed but I will sure be very "generous" with the treatsies for my birds today


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Cynthia and John.
You make their little Christmas special. I am sure they know and appreciate it.

Reti


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I am going to treat my flock the same gift soon! It is 8h45 A.M. and I usually meet my feral at 8h30. They wait a little this morning but I will bring them a mountain of food  Merry Christmas to all human and pigeon friends!
Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Actually I think that Christmas day is the one day of the year when the pigeons in my City get more than enough to eat.

I went down at 6:15 am and there was already corn and bread available as well as French fries.

I had to return at midday to try to catch a pigeon with canker that had evaded me the day before...he wasn't around but there was a big pile of bread there for any late comers. There was also still some uneaten corn.

From past experience I know that others take a walk after their Christmas lunch and give the town birds their leftovers, so there is still more to come.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The feral flock woke up to a frozen bird bath today, unusual for Arizona. I could not even change there water because the hose was frozen. They did manage to break the ice so pigeons do have it together. It's warmed up now and the pijs have been fed and given fresh water. They are bathing in it now, go figure!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yep, those pigeons just look so contented and relaxed, Kip 

Guess happiness is a freshed-bathed pigeon!

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

My Christmas gift to "my" ferals was lots and lots of peanut pieces along with their seed as a special treat. Plenty for everyone! They love them.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great photo with all the birds relaxing in the grass!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Today, my pigeons had one "all they could eat buffet" for lunch  

http://community.webshots.com/user/colombeau

go to "My" feral pigeons folder


Suz.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a feast they had,Suz! 

Love the pics - the contrast of the pigeons and snow is so effective. That last, with the silhouettes on the wires is classic.

No snow where I am (yet), but thick frost today, and the town center pigeons had a very good breakfast again early this morning 

John


----------

